# John Dies at the End



## PiratesWrath (Sep 3, 2007)

Has anyone read this book? It has got to be the funniest/scariest book I've read in a while.

The author somehow makes this book hilarious yet genuinely scary at the same time. The best way I can describe it is like this: If Douglas Adams and Steven King had a baby, who then murdered them both, this book would be the baby.

The best part is that's it *FREE*. You can read the whole thing Here: http://www.johndiesattheend.com/as well as the sequel. Trust me, this is a good read.

Also available in dead tree format: Amazon.com: John Dies at the End (9780978970765): David Wong: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@419A9tRL5PL


----------

